# Tenrecs winter eating habits?



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi All,

My gf has a tenrec, had it for about a month, and its about 8months old.
She researched loads, but is concerned / confused about winter and hibernation.

He/She has taken itself into a tube, and thats where it stays!

She's woken it a few times to check its ok, and it growls, then goes back to sleep.

Some sites say it wont eat / drink at all until spring, others say young will come out and feed every so often.

She leaves food in, and clean water daily, but its not eaten at all.

Chris


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

I know that Caz on PHUK (Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum) has Tenrecs, maybe you could post on the Tenrec section on there and she could help you out?


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Jamiioo said:


> I know that Caz on PHUK (Pygmy Hogs UK - African Pygmy Hedgehog Forum) has Tenrecs, maybe you could post on the Tenrec section on there and she could help you out?


Thanks


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

I have an adult female Lesser and at the minute she is not playing ball at all when it comes to feeding at the minute. Like yours she just gets stressed when I wake her up to check on her. She did exactly the same thing this time last year and she went on to eat with gusto after she had properly woken up. There is no real need to worry as this is a common occurrence with Tenrecs, and as she gains more experience with hers she will soon get into this yearly routine. However to put her mind at rest she could always way her Womble on a set of accurate digital scales to check whether s/he is losing any weight and if so, is losing weight at a steady weight.


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

Cool thanks.

I've got some digi scales from when I was breeding Leos i'll give her.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

Hi, 
does your enclosure have heat?
If not then they will naturally brumate and whilst in brumation they will either feed sparingly or not at all, some of mine ate perhaps one mealworm every few days. They should come out of brumation once it warms up again and then their feeding will go through the roof!

Although it seems a worrying Situation, its natural and It's nothing to worry about at all 

If your on fb I run a tenrec group. Just search 'tenrecs both in the wild and captivity' and you should find it


----------



## chrism (Jul 5, 2007)

stubeanz said:


> Hi,
> does your enclosure have heat?
> If not then they will naturally brumate and whilst in brumation they will either feed sparingly or not at all, some of mine ate perhaps one mealworm every few days. They should come out of brumation once it warms up again and then their feeding will go through the roof!
> 
> ...


Have added myself to the group.

I've also just bought her a petnap heat mat for the tank.


----------



## stubeanz (Mar 28, 2007)

That's great to hear  the more members the merrier. If she didn't have heat then she certainly would be brumating. Now you have the heat mat she should start waking up and resume eating as normal.


----------

